# Dorset sites?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

At least a couple of times a year, especially in the school holidays, we try to camp near my son's family in Dorset. We've stayed at Durdle Door, Moreton, Crossways, Corfe Castle and Whitemead in Wool, but our favourite is the CL at Nutley Farm at Winfrith Heath. This is not only a lovely location but is also the nearest to my son's village. 

I've just looked at Nutley Farm's website and they are now 'Adult Only', which would mean the granddaughters can't visit us. Durdle Door is the next nearest to where we'd like to be but it's so expensive. Does anyone know of other sites in the area? Any suggestions of wild camping spots would also be welcome, as this could be OK for a night or two.


Thanks


Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> At least a couple of times a year, especially in the school holidays, we try to camp near my son's family in Dorset. We've stayed at Durdle Door, Moreton, Crossways, Corfe Castle and Whitemead in Wool, but our favourite is the CL at Nutley Farm at Winfrith Heath. This is not only a lovely location but is also the nearest to my son's village.
> 
> I've just looked at Nutley Farm's website and they are now 'Adult Only', which would mean the granddaughters can't visit us. Durdle Door is the next nearest to where we'd like to be but it's so expensive. Does anyone know of other sites in the area? Any suggestions of wild camping spots would also be welcome, as this could be OK for a night or two.
> 
> ...


Chris, Have a word with the landlord of The Countryman Inn, East Knighton, DT2 8LL, 01305 852666. Very large car park and just of the A35 between Wool and Dorchester / Weymouth roundabout.

There is also a CL at Benville Nurseries Owermoigne DT2 8HY, 01305 852386 in the same area.

Ray

Modified to correct wrong postcode for Benville Nurseries


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Be VERY careful about wild camping any where on Studland, the Council employ parking enforcement officers who go out in the (very) early moring (like 3 am  ) to issue tickest to those wild camping where it is not permitted, which is just about everywhere in Purbeck !! (personal knowledge :wink: I work alongside the parking people !!)


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Be VERY careful about wild camping any where on Studland, the Council employ parking enforcement officers who go out in the (very) early moring (like 3 am  ) to issue tickest to those wild camping where it is not permitted, which is just about everywhere in Purbeck !! (personal knowledge :wink: I work alongside the parking people !!)


Thanks,

I did actually see and note a recent post of yours about this about this. We're not usually wild campers so we would be very careful about where we stay. Studland would in fact be too far away for our purposes, which is to be as close as possible to my son's family, but it's been on my list for a day trip for a long time, so thanks for the reminder.

Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

rayc said:


> Chris, Have a word with the landlord of The Countryman Inn, East Knighton, DT2 8LL, 01305 852666. Very large car park and just of the A35 between Wool and Dorchester / Weymouth roundabout.
> 
> There is also a CL at Benville Nurseries Owermoigne DT2 8HY, 01305 852386 in the same area.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ray, these look like really useful suggestions. I've had a look at the Countryman Inn website and also google earthed it. Owermoigne is a little bit further away than I'd like to be but I'll check that out too.

Chris


----------

